# Some people!



## Fred (Sep 30, 2007)

Now I realize everyone has a different take on harnessing but the one thing that totally ticks me off is anyone who hooks a horse while tied to a trailer with NO BRIDLE ON!!!!!!!!!!!!! While I was waiting for a class I had my guy tied to the trailer. The girls next to us proceeded to put on the saddle and breastplate and hook their horses to the carts while tied to the trailer. When they went to hook a horse close to mine which is a stallion [by the way] I told them quite sharply not near my horse and it is NOT a safe practice. It went in one ear and out the other. They didn't hook near my horse. {I would have flamebroiled them}. The thing is though that the person who is teaching them is teaching them to do this. Scary huh? Not only that they didn't have their harnesses on correctly [no bit guards and martingales over the breastplate] and one idiot pulled in way too close to me in the lineup in the ring. The judge was NOT impressed with her and asked if I wished to circle my horse to get further over from her which I did. {Kid was still oblivious}. Kids learn by example and it really worries me to have kids out there driving like this!!!!!


----------



## Sue_C. (Sep 30, 2007)

Perhaps if you mention that it is a disqualifying action?? (Or is it? I will have to check the rules.) I know that leaving a hitched horse _unattended_ is, and I see it done, (shudder!!) but make sure the people know so it won't happen in the future...hopefully. We can only do what we can do...and pray that the inevitable accident doesn't get any horses or people hurt. :no:


----------



## MiniHGal (Sep 30, 2007)

:new_shocked: Maybe the AMHA/AMHR ought to look into implementing this as a new rule...no horses attached to a cart/carriage without a bridle on and reins must be attached to bit and through turrets. Yipes! I, too, would have been concerned enough to politely go over and see if I could point out the danger of the situation. And if not, I would remove my stuff somewhere else if possible. That is a huge danger.

But oh well. ADS has that very rule, and if you are caught doing this, you are immediately disqualified from the show and asked to leave(you may get some latitude on the last aspect).


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 1, 2007)

You'd be AMAZED the number of people who don't know about that safety rule. After all, on a riding horse the last thing on and first thing off after the rider is the bridle, both for the sake of the animal's comfort and because you don't tie them by the bit and of course you want to tie the horse up to take their gear off. It seems like that would make even more sense with a cart since there's so many more straps to do up, right? You don't want to worry about the horse running off while you are hitching. But what people don't realize is how much more dangerous it is to hitch your large, wheeled battering ram to your flight animal and then remove all means of control long enough to try and jam a bit in its mouth! :new_shocked: An act which, I might point out, many horses greet with resistance and ducking rearwards trying to pull loose. Picture a Friesian or draft horse loose with a large Meadowbrook behind it...and nothing on its head to try and grab it by. :smileypuke: Then picture that thing running in blind panic towards your car, your cart, or your child, and you'll understand why the ADS is so fanatical about that rule.

_Please_ do not hitch up without your bridle already on. Put on the bridle then put the halter back on over it, or if it won't fit then buy one of the kind that buckle over the nose that will. It's not safe to those around you and it's not kind to the horse, who will likely be quite traumatized by the sight of a cart bouncing madly along behind them rattling to pieces and smashing on things.

Leia


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2007)

I just brought this up a few weeks ago. It's SO unsafe to have a cart on a horse before the bridle is on :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MSRminis (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW. Thanks for the advice. I have to admit the bridle is the last thing I put on. I dont show so we just drive for pleasure in the country or here on our farm. We have never really been taught how just had a one day crash course on harnessing and thats it. I too am from the riders point of view bridle is the last on. We have a special area with cross ties that we use to harness up as the horse and cart all fit in perfectly and then we take the cross ties off, slip on the bridle and go...never had a second thought about it-but NOW I will.

Thanks!!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 1, 2007)

It is very true that few people driving minis are aware of this safety issue; I am part of a group of VSE drivers who are practicing both for fun and to work toward doing ADTs, CDEs and the like, and only a couple of them knew of this before I brought it up...I would wholeheartedly support a motion in BOTH mini horse registries to implement a 'NEVER have the bridle off the horse when hooked' rule, with stern(as in ADS)'penalty' if disregarded; it is SUCH a safety issue, and SO often disregarded(whether from not knowing, or assuming it doesn't really matter! I applaud Fred for bringing this up in this thread; this is very often a place for learning for many, and it absolutely can't hurt for more people to learn about this safety issue--ESPECIALLY with the booming interest in driving of minis, both in and out of the show ring! Take Leia's 'word picture' to heart--I have been there when this kind of thing happened with a horse of 'ordinary' size, and it is more frightening than you can imagine. Just because a miniature horse might not do as much PROPERTY damage as, say, a draft horse, doesn't mean it wouldn't be dangerous and traumatic for horse AND humans(AND property, for that matter!)

All shows also need to STATE, in their premiums, a rule about not tying a hitched horse and leaving it unattended-and then ENFORCE it, uniformly.

(I have to add that it did my heart good to see MSR's post, about learning from this thread--THAT'S a plus! Nowadays, new people join here ALL the time, so it can't hurt to reiterate this kind of information! I surely hope others have learned, also...)

Margo


----------



## bfogg (Oct 1, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Linda is spot on! I have seen kids taught things that make me cringe. It is only a matter of time before some child is going to get seriously hurt, or an innocent bystander.

But that person just goes on year after year teaching their dangerous ways to another generation of kids.

Glad you brought this up, maybe it will keep someone out of harms way.

Bonnie


----------



## MInx (Oct 1, 2007)

*I agree Fred, as I get older I find I have less and less tolerance for "stupid" Inexperience is one thing but stupid is another!*

I feel like that old country song, "here's your sign" I'd like to make one to give people :bgrin

And speaking of bit guards where do oyu get your mini size ones? We use half cheek snaffle (saving up for Myler comfort snaffle



: )?

Oh how I wish I lived close enough to just come over and have you fit my horses harness!

Maxine


----------



## Fred (Oct 1, 2007)

Maxine sorry about that I meant rein stops with a martingale. Years ago I had an "incident" [thankfully not accident] at this very same show when my martingale ring caught on the rein buckle. Since that time I keep rein stops on everything as you never know when you might add a martingale and I for one will NEVER forget that lesson. Bonnie the person who did this is one who we both know and I know you will immediately guess who it was because it was at Deerfield. Scary all those kids taught to drive this way and no ring manners either!


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 1, 2007)

> And speaking of bit guards where do oyu get your mini size ones?


I don't know where the others got theirs...but I found mine at a regular tack shop. They are small, made of thick neoprene, with a velcro closure. Very-very handy to take on and off.


----------



## MInx (Oct 1, 2007)

I see, well that too eh? I see your point re stops.Yes ring etiquite should always be emphasaized as one of their first lessons..

Glad to know others see that too as I was starting to think I was really an old grouchy fogey





Odd since I don't show now and probably have no right to an opinion..

Maxine


----------



## nootka (Oct 1, 2007)

I admit to doing this, too. To me it is easier because I never have anyone to help me, and I feel safer tying my horses by the halter while I hitch, etc. I think, since it is so frowned upon, that I should start putting the halter on over the bridle from the sounds of it.

Leia has been very polite, no doubt she cringes watching me....! She has politely suggested several times, but I forget and keep muddling along.

Thanks for bringing this up for us that need to understand why and how to do it a better way.

Liz M.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Oct 1, 2007)

There was a wreck at Nationals this year in the warm up arena because someone hitched their horse and then tried putting the bridle on...horse got away from them and took off and almost immediately ran into one wall (and again...cart is attached)...then took off at a dead run around the arena and ran into the panel that was being used as the gate...I'm honestly shocked he didn't break anything from how hard the horse hit...then he continued to run around the arena more...by this time everyone had gathered their horses in the middle...well the horse decided to start weaving in and out of people and was hitting carts (and I think screwed up several carts)....we were fortunate and I was able to get my horse/cart moved every time the horse ran by...but only by inches. It was a very scary thing and I know several carts were damaged...fortunately the horse that got loose had minor injuries from what anyone could tell...I don't believe any other horses were hurt...but a very scary situation that could have been avoided by having the bridle on before hitching the horse!

Tracy


----------



## Sterling (Oct 1, 2007)

I have to admit whether I drive (or ride) in the show ring, here at home or on the trail I have always gone by the rules and regs of the showring. To me it keeps me disciplined, sharp, and alert. Yep I practice showring ettiquette here at home even when I'm not at the show. And the kids and adults I have taught to ride in the past or anyone that comes over just to get a drive in the cart, I do the same thing. We start with rules and end with rules. Safety is number one and in order to enjoy your drive or ride, it's good to have a solid foundation. Can you imagine driving out on the highway in your car...if people did'nt abide by the laws of the road? OK...not quite the analogy...but I liken it to that.

Good thread. We should chat more about driving!



:


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont like a horse tied with a bridle on either- even with a halter over it to tie with. Too many things to get stuck and hung up on and could cause a wreck or damage to the gear and horse. I would just rather leave the horse tied with no cart hooked and no bridle on.

Yes, kids need to learn the right way!! I have seen more times that kids get hurt, due to unsafe practices and then it's always the horses fault in the parents eyes- or the 'stupid horse' gets blamed. Helloooooo!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 1, 2007)

nootka said:


> I admit to doing this, too. To me it is easier because I never have anyone to help me, and I feel safer tying my horses by the halter while I hitch, etc. I think, since it is so frowned upon, that I should start putting the halter on over the bridle from the sounds of it.Leia has been very polite, no doubt she cringes watching me....! She has politely suggested several times, but I forget and keep muddling along.
> 
> Thanks for bringing this up for us that need to understand why and how to do it a better way.
> 
> Liz M.


Liz, I am above all things a practical girl! Frankly I do a few things that aren't safe either and if what you're doing isn't a severe risk at the time I'm not going to do more than suggest a change.



: I worry a bit less about stolid Cherry Bomb and a 27lb Hyperbike than a skittish two year old Morgan with a 300lb road cart or gig.

I admit to wincing and biting my tongue at the first ocean drive when Rudy was unbridled to graze with Kari still in the cart. All I could think of was how scary it would be for her to have him spook and take off without any way of stopping him! But I understood how hard it was to get her in and out of her special 'Bike and kept my mouth shut. It really wasn't any of my business and sometimes you do what works rather than what is "safe." Ce la vie.



HGFarm said:


> I dont like a horse tied with a bridle on either- even with a halter over it to tie with. Too many things to get stuck and hung up on and could cause a wreck or damage to the gear and horse. I would just rather leave the horse tied with no cart hooked and no bridle on.


I agree with you. If I need to leave the horse prior to hitching he is left tied in his halter with all the harness straps secured up off the ground and out of reach of his hooves. The bridle goes on only right before the cart does and I never leave him unsupervised at that point (i.e., I only hitch when I am ready to drive). I've solved the issue of having him tied while harnessing by (at my trainer's correct insistence) teaching him an ironclad "whoa, stand." I get the harness and bridle on, lead the horse away from the trailer or barn, put him on his whoa-stand and bring the cart over to him for harnessing. It's taken awhile but I can actually leave him standing, walk away the length of the barn, and come back to find him still standing there with his head craned around watching me! If you have a header available have them hold the untied horse while you harness. If you don't, either teach the whoa-stand or hitch in cross-ties with a halter over the bridle. (One note- I do not use the unsupervised whoa-stand at shows! Too much distraction, too much chance of a problem, and plus that whole _it's illegal_ thing.



: :lol: I do put him on a whoa-stand, but I make sure I have the reins in my hands at all times to maintain control.)

Leia


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 1, 2007)

I know we were not at the same show yesterday, Linda, but I guess this is more common than you would think. I saw someone at an Open show about to hitch a mini to the cart before putting the bridle on. A couple of us stopped her in time and pointed out how dangerous this is. We saw enough other scary things at that show!!! (It was NOT a Pinto or mini show).

At shows I have an oversize halter that fits over the bridle when I am harnessing.


----------



## susanne (Oct 1, 2007)

This thread should be added to the "Best of L'il Beginnings" forum.

I love our buckle-nose halter for many purposes, but I would love one light enough to just leave on for trail driving and hitching while alone (most likely would not go over big at shows...). I've seen several out of betathane that I need to check into further, but why not one designed as part of the harness?

I've seen it suggested that, while putting to, you buckle the halter around the horse's neck, but that is not exactly secure. Camptown has a grooming collar...or what I did was to punch more holes in the crown piece of an old nylon halter to do the same thing. However, just as with grooming, I would be certain my horse is trained for and comfortable with this means of restraint.


----------



## heart k ranch (Oct 1, 2007)

I was going to buy a mini that pulled a cart, the guy was showing us how to put it together (cart and harness). Well we went driving around, we started to head home.

The girth thingy (sorry stupid) went loose and the whole back of the harness came off and spooked the horse. It was the thing that held the head high and in betwwen the rein rings. That was the craziest ride I ever went on. I was crying the, the mini was shaking.

It was BAD....


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't use a halter when hitching??? I am getting confused by this thread as it goes on.

Here is what I do when hitching ALONE:

First, put on saddle and crupper. Then breastcollar/traces (traces either tied up or looped across/through backstrap).

Cart is somewhere out in the open, on level ground, where I will hitch (not in an aisle or near a fence where it could get caught on something if horse panics).

Then, halter is put around neck and bridle is put on, lines run through terrets.

Horse is ground driven to where the cart is. Horse is driven up to the ends of the shafts and asked to stand.

On the driver's side of the horse (with lines still in my hand) I pick up the shafts high above rump and run through shaft loop on my side. (Easiest with minis and ponies, you can lean over the horse and fix the other shaft loop...). Drape lines into seat of cart, so they run the whole length of the horse and are never out of reach. Go around front of horse (always next to lines) and fix other side of shaft loop if shaft not through.

If possible, for safety, it is BEST to have a header for your horse while hitching, particularly if it's a green/young horse. My horses are first taught to stand still, they should stand absolutely still while hitching. They should know WHOA.

I am not one for hitching a tied horse. It creates a false sense of security and can get yourself into trouble should the horse panic. I always hitch and drive with the assumption that my horse (no matter how broke) is going to panic and flail around... and wonder what precautions I have taken just in case.

That said... If you want to leave a bridle on and tie the horse up (unhitched) without a halter, here is a trick:

Take a small metal ring (about the size of a keyring) and buckle it through the noseband/cavesson. You then have a ring to tie to. This only works with sturdy cavessons, not those tiny little show ones that could break easily. This also works for lunging and leading, without lines on the bridle.

Andrea


----------



## wiccanz (Oct 1, 2007)

Andrea, you have described pretty much exactly how I hitch up too. I work alone for 99% of the time, and tend to take shortcuts where I feel I safely can.




:

However, whenever anyone else is around, I tell them they should fully harness (bridle included) then tie up their horse, before putting the cart on. All our halters down this end of the world have buckle on noses - it's just standard.

Here's a question for everyone:

When attaching the cart, what do you do up first? Recently, someone told me it was correct to attach the traces to the cart first, so that if the horse takes off, the cart is attached. But I don't see it that way at all. If my horse is going to take off in the middle of putting to, I *don't* want it to be charging about with the cart attached, I'd rather the cart was able to fall off, especially if it hit something at speed... :new_shocked:


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 1, 2007)

> I am not one for hitching a tied horse. It creates a false sense of security and can get yourself into trouble should the horse panic.


I sometimes tie my horses, sometimes not. When they are tied, it is with a quickrelease, and parallel to the fence...not into it. This way, if something does go wrong, I can simply pull-release-and walk the horse and cart AWAY from the fence. If I hitch untied, I will hitch at the centre of the ring, if possible.

No matter whether you tie when you hitch, or not; it should be done, AFTER THE BRIDLE IS ON.

I have seen some of the dumbest things done...it really makes me wonder if and when it will be my turn. As we do all make mistakes...



:



: At a show just recently was a hitched horse runaway that was sooooo preventable. Apparently the driver had gotten out of the cart, gathered his reins, and slipped them under the crupper strap...as I do myself, as I slip a halter over the bridle and stand with the horse if there is another class in a moment or two. Then he walked back and sat in the seat, (in a roadster cart) with his legs on the ground in front of him. What *WAS* HE _THINKING_? :new_shocked: :new_shocked: The horse spooked at "whatever", and a corner was torn from the metal building as the horse tore around the corner half dragging the "driver", causing him to fall out of the cart...the driverless horse and cart tore around the building several times, coming inches from many others of us, before he was stopped. Amazingly...no one was seriously injured...including the horse.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 1, 2007)

Me three, Disneyhorse! That's exactly how I do it most times except my CDE carts do not have enclosed baskets so I use a quick-release knot to secure the reins through the backstrap instead. (I don't want them to possibly wriggle off of the floorboards and get caught in the wheel spokes. BAD! :new_shocked: For the same reason you don't _drive_ with your reins dangling in an open basket.)

Edited to add: Just make sure either you or your header has a hand physically on the reins at an ADS event, otherwise you are in violation of the rules. I don't hold them at home but that's one of those weighed risks I take for the sake of practicality. It would be very easy for the horse to startle forward faster than I could let go of whatever strap I was attaching and grasp the reins.



wiccanz said:


> Here's a question for everyone:
> When attaching the cart, what do you do up first? Recently, someone told me it was correct to attach the traces to the cart first, so that if the horse takes off, the cart is attached. But I don't see it that way at all. If my horse is going to take off in the middle of putting to, I *don't* want it to be charging about with the cart attached, I'd rather the cart was able to fall off, especially if it hit something at speed... :new_shocked:


And THAT is why you make sure the horse is bridled and the reins are in-hand, so they don't have a chance to take off with the cart attached and no driver! ::grin::

In answer to your question though, think about it this way. If you are partway through hitching then by definition _something_ is attached. You are going to drag that cart with you no matter what. So why not do up the traces first? The wrap straps will attach the cart just as surely.

The generally accepted correct order for putting to as I was taught is as follows:

1) Traces first. This is because if the horse steps forward, many carts will not roll lightly along with them and will instead fall out of the tug loops backwards, crashing to the ground where the blinkered horse cannot see them and causing quite a scare. The spooking horse can then step on the shafts, possibly splintering them and causing leg injury.

2) If your harness has it, the next thing to attach is the breeching. This is so if a fussy horse starts to back up the cart will be pushed away from their hind legs and they will not hit the basket and startle forward. (You can get some really spectacular wrecks by incorrect hitching. The horse tries backing up and hits the basket, leaps forward. The cart falls out of the tugs and hits the ground, the horse takes off with reins trailing. Fun! Not.



: )

3) The last thing, or second thing if you don't have breeching, is the wrap straps or overgirth. Wrap straps on a carriage-style harness are kept fairly loose and would not hold the cart back by themselves if the horse were to go backwards. Neither will the overgirth of a harness with open tugs as in that style the shafts merely rest in the tugs and are not wrapped at all. On a harness with breeching the only purposes of the wrap straps are to keep the shafts from flipping up (not an issue until someone gets in the cart) and to keep them close to the horse's side during sharp turns (again, not an issue until you are ready to move off.) Given that, it makes sense that they would be the last thing you attach as they are the least essential for safety when standing.

On a harness with no breeching of course wraps also serve to hold the cart back, so they should probably be done up as early as possible for the same reason you do the breeching first on a harness that has it. I admit with a show harness setup where you will snug the wraps it really doesn't seem to matter which one you fasten first as far as traces vs. wraps, but I like to follow tradition for the sake of versatility. I.E., if I switch to a harness with breeching or to a different style of driving later I will still know how to harness safely and correctly. Plus it's so fast to do up the traces! It's an easy step that gives me time to fuss with my wrap straps without having to worry if my horse steps forward.

Leia


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmmmm Leia... I hook OPPOSITE the way you do:

1. Wrap straps

2. Hold back straps

3. Traces

This way I was taught... if a horse gets caught on something or pulls forward the shafts should slide out or back. With the traces first, the cart can roll up and hit the horse in the rear, making them leap forward and causes a rubber band effect.

Andrea


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 1, 2007)

Andrea, I guess I can see that but what if the horse takes off, does manage to lose the shafts out of the tugs and wrap straps as you mention that allows them to do, and the breeching is still attached? They'll be dragging the cart along at their heels by the inside-out breeching with the shafts on the ground and around their hind legs! :new_shocked:



: There is risk to every part of driving from the moment you start to attach that cart, I think the best we can do is try to minimize it. Your reasoning is sound but for me the risk of a cart attached only by breeching if the horse goes forward outweighs the risk of them managing to back up between when I attach the traces and immediately move to the holdback straps. Plus if they do go back and hit the cart, the first thing they will do is leap forward and hopefully I'll have had time to grab a rein while they were still going back! Plus since I'm standing right there I can try to grab a shaft and shove the cart back before they can hit it.

I don't think any of us can emphasize enough the importance of WHOA in a driving horse. It can absolutely *save* you in a situation like that by short-circuiting the startle reaction before the horse truly panics. Either of my horses will freeze in an escalating situation if I either yell "Whoa!" or can lay a hand on their heads. I also use a soft rope and tarp to desensitize them to things bumping their hind legs before I ever put them to a cart so they don't overreact.

Leia

Edited to add: Has anyone noticed that hitching a horse is starting to sound more and more like trying to outrun a disaster?



: I swear this sport really is fun! LOL. You just have to think hard to make sure you aren't taking any unnecessary risks.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 1, 2007)

Interesting...EVERY source, either 'live' or written, that I've ever consulted, said traces should be the first to 'do up', and LAST to 'undo'. This always from sources that routinely presume the use of breeching-and relative to driving of light horses in general, not just miniature horses. The logic is that, Heaven forbid the horse get loose, the traces would keep the cart with the horse, whereas the wrap OR holddowns, and for that matter, the breeching holdback straps, would be considerably less likely to--and more likely to allow the shafts to come loose from the tug loops,possibly breaking/splintering and more likely to cause serious injury to both horse and any bystanders...Made sense to me to begin with, still does--I'll continue to hook/ unhook in that order, and advocate that others do the same. I understand the thinking behind the theory of a 'rubber band' effect, but believe that overall, it is still likely to be safer to A)attach traces first and unhook them last, and B)train to, and use, breeching, EVERYWHERE except the breed show ring(and even then, in Country, and now, the newer 'Western" Pleasure driving classes, breeching would be PERFECTLY appropriate!)

As for tying to hitch(and I ALWAYS work alone)--I put on all the harness(no dangling straps, including the traces-such are always 'looped back' or loosely 'tied' to keep that from occurring), then the bridle, then the reins, looping them under the backstrap while I go to get the cart, a few steps away-I have substantial nosebands, and can snap to a ring on them(here is where a gullet strap, for everyday driving, can be VERY useful in another way: though it's primary use is to vastly lessen the likelihood that a [small-eared] horse can shake, or rub, off its bridle, which can happen in a heartbeat!!)--OR, I put a larger halter on OVER the bridle--OR-before I appeared in the 'kickoff' to the Albuq. Tricentennial in my 'homesteader' outfit and my buckboard with my pair, I bought a couple of tied rope halters. They can be put on and LEFT on underneath the bridle, as long as you are careful about adjustment/fit of both halter and bridle--for everyday driving, and work quite well. My horses also know WHOA and STAND, and I frequently hitch/unhitch them in familiar surroundings w/o tying; however, I wouldn't count on being able to do that in a distracting, active 'away-from-home' situation.

I have to say--if I had a horse that was uneasy enough with being hooked that it was stepping around much at all, I'd be doing more ground driving/long lining BEFORE hooking! I want a horse pretty darn 'solid' before I attach a vehicle to it! Just me... and I know that standing quietly to be hitched does NOT necessarily guarantee that a horse will maintain that aplomb when in draft-but it IS an indicator, I believe--and I want ALL the safety 'what if's' slanted in MY favor!!

Margo


----------



## Fred (Oct 1, 2007)

The major rule at our house is IF IT DOESN'T STAND TO GET ON DON'T RIDE IT AND IF IT DOESN'T STAND TO HOOK IT, DON'T HOOK IT! Ground manners are so essential and they should be first and foremost. I never hook a green horse alone ever. Most of my guys are very well trained but freak things happen and the horse that will hurt you the most is the most trained horse. The reason being you tend to let your guard down. ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS adhere to the safety rules, driving is so much more dangerous than riding and I think because these are minis most people tend to think this little thing can't hurt me. WRONG! By the way I do hook most of mine totally by myself and I NEVER let go of the reins. I also never tie them when I hook and I only hook alone in an enclosed area. If at a show ASK for help thats what we are all there for!


----------



## Shari (Oct 1, 2007)

I should just take pictures the next time I take Maggie out.

I do have help for now.

Always put the saddle and breeching first, then the breast collar...halter is removed and the driving bridle is put on, then lunging strap clipped on to the bit rings, picture below so you get the idea..the lead line clipped to that..then reins.

I can do this because Chris is my head man. But it is easier for me to do this, instead of a halter.






He holds her why I get the cart. But I harness right in front of the garage, so it is not far at all.

I would not tie her with the lunge strap but it works for how I do things for now.

As for the scary things... have seen a few preventable accidents in my time..from cart to Log drags. One Reason I try to be safe as possible.

I loudly 2nd the voice commands!! With a well trained horse it can be a life saver!!


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree about being safe, and I guess I think that this doesn't apply strictly to cart horses. If you have a "headcase", unsafe horse, be smart about it and don't put others at risk unnecessarily.....that's just common sense for all. That said, like with anything, there will be people that have none.

JMHO

Jodi


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 1, 2007)

> EVERY source, either 'live' or written, that I've ever consulted, said traces should be the first to 'do up', and LAST to 'undo'.


Exactly how I was taught...and how I teach it.



> lunging strap clipped on to the bit rings, picture below so you get the idea..the lead line clipped to that..then reins.


What I do not like about this...is that if the horse does jump or spook...it is the same as being tied by the reins. The bars of the mouth can be injured very easily.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 1, 2007)

We too follow the rule that traces get done up first, and undone last when unhitching. That's the way I was taught, and seems to me the safest way. Our horses are expected to stand still for hitching/unhitching but if for some reason something spooked one during hitching I'd rather have only the traces attached than only the wrap straps (or breeching) attached. The last thing I need is for the horse to jump forward, and the wrap straps hold enough that the cart pulls backward & drags the saddle/girth backward with it. I don't honestly know how easily the girth would slide back, but the vision I have is the back pad on the horse's loins & the girth under his flank like a bucking strap!! :lol: Not pretty. Neither is the image of the horse out in front of the shafts, which are still attached to the inside out breeching, which is still attached to the backstrap, which is still attached to the saddle, which is still on the horse...

I prefer to have a header while hitching, but once the horse has some experience at being hitched & driven I will hitch alone if I must--I prefer not to tie, but stand the horse in an open area on level ground (or facing a bit uphill if ground is not level) and then hitch while always keeping one hand on the lines.

As an added note--when you have a header holding the horse, make sure that person stands to the side of the horse, not directly in front. (Regardless of what you might see in the showring when the headers come in & tend to stand in front of the horse trying to get his attention so he'll put his ears up!) Ever seen what happens to a person that might be right in front of a horse when that horse, cart attached, decides to leap forward? I haven't seen it in person but have heard tales of it, and it's not pretty when the header take a shaft tip to the chest. Or lower, I guess, with Minis?


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 2, 2007)

We harness with our guys tied to the hitching rail, halter about their neck. These are our well broke fellas... the greenies always have someone holding them. We learned the hard way:

We have a 31" mare who moves SPECTACULARLY- I mean, she's awesome! Bay with white socks... but she's not wrapped too tight in the head.... we had been ground driving her and she was doing great. Harnessed her to the cart, she was fine for a while, then decided to run away. No big deal, we stopped her up the driveway. Let me state right here she was NOT scared, she just decided to go. That's Rizzi for you. The next lesson she was absolutely fine. Until we unharnessed her from the cart. She was just standing there, I undid the tie-down for the tugs, and she blew- took off. Jane couldn't hold her, neither of us had a hand on the reins. Stupid on our part- we got complacent. She ran around the house, came back the other side. Then took off down the driveway AFTER blasting through the CLOSED gate. She hit the end of the drive and turned left- right towards the highway. We jumped in the truck and took off after her. Fortunately our neighbor saw her go blasting past as he was getting in his truck, got ahead of her and turned her, with his truck, into an empty field. Less than 100 yards from the highway. Then he caught her, which can be tough on a good day. We led her back to the house, finished unharnessing her. The ONLY thing that broke was the little keeper on the girth that holds the tie-down strap. The cart had a few rubs. She was untouched. And never hitched again. That was almost three years ago.

We learned our lesson- NEVER, EVER take anything for granted. We were lucky. She could have been hurt or killed, or worse, she could have made it to the highway and taken out a person.

Lucy


----------



## RebelsHope (May 27, 2009)

WOW this is an awesome thread! Thanks so much for all of you who are so much more experienced than some of us out in the boonie who can not find someone to teach us to drive. I just read books and on here. I had always tied my horse in cross tie fashion while I did everything up and then hitched him to the cart, while he wore a halter around his neck. I think I am going back to ground work with him and teach him to whoa while being hitched. It may be awhile before we are ready to drive again, but it dangerous I guess.

Minis do allow use in to a sense of false security because of there small size.


----------

